# Meldonium/ Mildronate , very short review



## barksie

hi

here's a short review of a drug that has not got many logs or reviews

recently purchased this drug to try out , as one of the claims is that it dilates the blood vessels and gives a boost in endurance, which in my case is beneficial as i have a enlarged prostate and any drug that dilates blood vessels might make it easier on my prostate, am currently taking doxazosin to dilate blood vessels with the added bonus that it also lowers blood pressure, but my body is getting used to this drug after years of taking it.

my experience so far of meldonium is positive, i took 500mg this morning before training chest and arms, one thing i will state for me , is that i never noticed any effects from having taken the drug,( i was waiting for the feeling of well being some say you get) unlike say when i take androxin ( tren ) or a pre workout when you get that buzz.

But as soon as i pushed myself to failure on chest press i could really ramp it up and pushed myself even further , and same went for anything i tried, dumbells , barbell , whether it placebo or the drug i dont know , but time will tell , legs on wednesday so will try 500mg again and see how i go, but at the moment i am aching like fook 3 hours after chest and arm session , usually get doms next day

if your young then i can see it really helping push the bar

my age - 59

weight - now down to 75kilo due to keto diet

height - 5' 5" ( yeah im a shorty )

steve


----------



## gregstm

Really interested in this and I will try it as soon as I back to training


----------



## 6108

Waiting for delivery of Meldonium and Glyceryl Trinitrate. Plan to have 500mg/Meldonium twice ED. Cannot wait as well to check the effects of Glyceryl Trinitrate.


----------



## kadafee

Bought some myself for brain fog. Will keep you updated


----------



## kybernaut88

Really interested in this, since i also plan to try out Meldonium. Not only for a performance enhancing effect, but also for it´s health effects to prevent stroke or heart attacks.

Please update!


----------



## nWo

This stuff definitely gives me a performance boost and some mild stimulation, problem is it gives me dull pains in my ribs and chest for some reason - it also raises my blood pressure considerably, so I'm guessing it's something to do with that. If it wasn't for that I'd be a regular user, but I'm probably just gonna use it here and there when I'm having a rough week until I'm all out.


----------



## kadafee

Since it doesn't let your body use fat as a source of energy does that mean you won't lose fat on it?


----------



## 66983

barksie said:


> hi
> 
> here's a short review of a drug that has not got many logs or reviews
> 
> recently purchased this drug to try out , as one of the claims is that it dilates the blood vessels and gives a boost in endurance, which in my case is beneficial as i have a enlarged prostate and any drug that dilates blood vessels might make it easier on my prostate, am currently taking doxazosin to dilate blood vessels with the added bonus that it also lowers blood pressure, but my body is getting used to this drug after years of taking it.
> 
> my experience so far of meldonium is positive, i took 500mg this morning before training chest and arms, one thing i will state for me , is that i never noticed any effects from having taken the drug,( i was waiting for the feeling of well being some say you get) unlike say when i take androxin ( tren ) or a pre workout when you get that buzz.
> 
> But as soon as i pushed myself to failure on chest press i could really ramp it up and pushed myself even further , and same went for anything i tried, dumbells , barbell , whether it placebo or the drug i dont know , but time will tell , legs on wednesday so will try 500mg again and see how i go, but at the moment i am aching like fook 3 hours after chest and arm session , usually get doms next day
> 
> if your young then i can see it really helping push the bar
> 
> my age - 59
> 
> weight - now down to 75kilo due to keto diet
> 
> height - 5' 5" ( yeah im a shorty )
> 
> steve


 Have you tried Yohimbine HCL?

Yohimbine is a vasodilator, which means that it expands blood vessels.

This allows for easier blood flow and superior circulation.

In particular, studies have shown that yohimbine is effective in improving blood flow to extremities, such as your hands and feet.

Lower doses of yohimbine can also lower blood pressure and increase heart rate, which can help your body deliver nutrients to working cells.


----------



## kadafee

Sparkey said:


> Have you tried Yohimbine HCL?
> 
> Yohimbine is a vasodilator, which means that it expands blood vessels.
> 
> This allows for easier blood flow and superior circulation.
> 
> In particular, studies have shown that yohimbine is effective in improving blood flow to extremities, such as your hands and feet.
> 
> Lower doses of yohimbine can also lower blood pressure and increase heart rate, which can help your body deliver nutrients to working cells.


 That sounds interesting what dosage would you recommend?


----------



## 66983

kadafee said:


> That sounds interesting what dosage would you recommend?


 on @Pscarb website he quotes for fat loss:

'The correct dosage for yohimbine hcl is .2mg/kg (example: 20mg for a 220lb person (0.09 mg/lb of body weight). It is better to take yohimbine hcl, not yohimbe.

Yohimbe is the herbal form-you'll never be sure you are getting the correct dosage with herbal forms'.

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/yohimbine-hcl-and-stubborn-fatfat-loss/

As far as using it in your case as a Vasodilator,I really don't know what the best dosage would be so I'm not going to guess.


----------



## johnson

hello, where do You purchased meldonium? - check that it is not possible to buy via ebay now... Before I used to buy it in ebay.


----------

